# Tesco Vouchers on Tunnel



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm about to book a crossing on the tunnel using Tesco Vouchers. I have two queries is anyone can help :-

On the Tesco website it says 

'Please note: Only 1 token code will be issued per booking. Only 1 token code can be used per Eurotunnel booking. If you require multiple token codes you will need to complete a booking for each amount you require.'

What doers thsi mean? Is it only one booking at a time or one token?

Also, when you go to add tokens to the basket. it only goes in multiples of £5.00. Can you not use tokens of lower value?


Many thanks


Malcolm


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

You can only order tokens in multiples of £5 but you can pay with your vouchers of any denomination. Any over payment will be credited back to your account by Tescos.

Regarding the new system of booking you can use as many tokens/vouchers as you need for a booking, you process them and then you will receive a token code by email which you use when you phone Eurotunnel to book your crossing. 

Only 1 booking at a time.

Hope that helps.

Jan


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

elldwin said:


> You can only order tokens in multiples of £5 but you can pay with your vouchers of any denomination. Any over payment will be credited back to your account by Tescos.
> 
> Regarding the new system of booking you can use as many tokens/vouchers as you need for a booking, you process them and then you will receive a token code by email which you use when you phone Eurotunnel to book your crossing.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, just what I needed to know.

Malcolm


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*No more refunds for unused tokens*

I had ordered Tokens in exchange for my Vouchers but did not need all the Tokens when I booked the Tunnel.

As in previous years, because I would not be able to use the remaining £15 of Tokens before they expired, I wrote to Tesco enclosing the £15 Token asking for it to be credited back to my account in Points. Last year they did just that with no problem but the rules now seem to have changed.

Two days ago I received this response from Tesco declining to change my unexpired, but in-date, Tokens:

"Thank you for returning your Clubcard rewards tokens.

On this occasion we have been unable to fulfil the request in your letter.

Please note unused, expired and redeemed tokens issued after the 13th August 2012 cannot be refunded, exchanged or returned. This does not affect your statutory rights. "

The moral is; do not exchange too many Vouchers for Tokens.

Kenp


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have 2x £60 tesco travel tokens.
Do I still need to send them by SPECIAL DELIVERY to eurotunnel after booking?
Is 0844 8797088 still the correct number for provisional booking?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I have 2x £60 tesco travel tokens.
> Do I still need to send them by SPECIAL DELIVERY to eurotunnel after booking?
> Is 0844 8797088 still the correct number for provisional booking?


Yes as you are still using the old system.

In future you would not have received vouchers but a single booking code by email op to the total amount of points you are claiming, multiplied by the factor of course. You would then phone that booking code to eurotunnel still on the number you have quoted.

{ps not sure what you mean by 'provisional booking' as I phone them to make a confirmed booking.}


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Phone tesco, give the token numbers and you will receive a code which you give to eurotunnel. No need for special delivery as you do not post anything.
Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rayc said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2x £60 tesco travel tokens.
> ...


It is provisional until they receive your tokens and balance within 4 days

BUT I prefer DaveP's solution :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Phone tesco, give the token numbers and you will receive a code which you give to eurotunnel. No need for special delivery as you do not post anything.
> Dave p


Phoned Tesco and "she" insists we have to use them as originally intended :evil: . Can I help you with anything else sir? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Phone tesco, give the token numbers and you will receive a code which you give to eurotunnel. No need for special delivery as you do not post anything.
> ...


My advise was correct then?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes 8) Unless I was unlucky enough to get the only pleb on the phone :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

£6.22 to post it. How many tesco points is that :twisted:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> £6.22 to post it. How many tesco points is that :twisted:


Perhaps I have been lucky but 'First Class Signed For' has always worked for me.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Maybe Tesco have post office shares too :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

A happy Cronkletta has just received confirmation of our Tunnel crossings for June.

She tells me she went onto the Tesco web-site at about 9:30 this morning and cashed in the vouchers. She received the e-mail with codes from them and called EuroTunnel, identified her codes (they had received a copy of the e-mail from Tesco to us) and talked departure times to them. 

E-mail confirmation of booking and booking reference codes received at 11:35.

Two hours from start to finish and I know that she has been doing other things between receiving the Tesco e-mail and calling EuroTunnel.

She also liked: No postal charges, no trip to the post office and no worrying about whether or not it all took place within the required time window.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It was even quicker than that when I did mine.

I think Cronkletta must have been wasting time baking cakes, and missed seeing the emails coming it! :lol: :lol:

Cracking good service now - and the fact that they have set it up suggests (_hopefully_) that the concession is likely to continue for some time.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I think Cronkletta must have been wasting time baking cakes, and missed seeing the emails coming it! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


I think it was bread.

Multi-tasking her was!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I/we can only rejoice at the thousands of ££££££'s we saved buying our shopping and diesel at ASDA with a Tesco card :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

15 mins start tesco to confirmation e-mail from eurotunnel 

Done and dusted .............that's the way to do it. :lol:

tony


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> 15 mins start tesco to confirmation e-mail from eurotunnel
> 
> Done and dusted .............that's the way to do it. :lol:
> 
> tony


Yeah, but I got fresh home baked bread :wink:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Soooo much easier. All done with email and telephone. What an improvement. Now just got to wait for 22nd May    .

Gary


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

24th for us :clock:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

End of June for the 'tour de france' race plus the alps and germany  

tony


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Just tried booking a return tunnel crossing with Tesco vouchers for August, as going down on the Plymouth Santander Ferry.

I was told by Eurotennel that you need to start your trip in the UK, and cant book a single back from France.

Thankfully Tesco credited back the points. 

Return ferry booked for 1/2 the Tunnel cost.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ttcharlie said:


> I was told by Eurotennel that you need to start your trip in the UK, and cant book a single back from France.


The terms and conditions do clearly state that and it has been discussed on here many, many times.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Stanner said:


> ttcharlie said:
> 
> 
> > I was told by Eurotennel that you need to start your trip in the UK, and cant book a single back from France.
> ...


Every day is a learning day!


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*One way*

Hi
Wonder if u could just no turn up for your outward trip? Ok you would lose a few quid in vouchers.
Barry


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: One way*



quartet said:


> Hi
> Wonder if u could just no turn up for your outward trip? Ok you would lose a few quid in vouchers.
> Barry


The Tunnels computer system is much more developed than the ferries, you're return booking would be refused at check-in.

Malcolm


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Just converted £50 of vouchers to pay for my trip over in early September, I honestly thought it would be more hassle than a quick phone call.

Nothing beats a free gift


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Two way trip is only costing us £53 and without shopping at Tesco! just using a Tesco clubcard


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Definitely the mutt's nuts for crossing. No length issues; no leaving van; easy to order and cheap via Tesco.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Two way trip is only costing us £53 and without shopping at Tesco! just using a Tesco clubcard


Is that the cost or is it £53 worth of vouchers? If the cost what trains are that cheap?

Denise


----------

